# Question on unit Pt gear



## poko (17 Feb 2005)

Iam with a unit and they force us to buy the unit pt gear but we did not have a initial issue. Do anybody know if there a refarence regarding that. I was saying if there is no stock code on it i dont have to wear it unless the first one is free. But who iam i to go against a RMS.


----------



## dutchie (17 Feb 2005)

I'm not sure of the 'official' rules, but IMHO you should buck up and get your PT gear.


----------



## Big Foot (17 Feb 2005)

RMC doesn't give initial issue of our PT gear or tracksuit but we are expected to buy both. We can get in trouble if we do not wear RMC PT gear to PT class, etc. I imagine this would be the case at other units, too.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (17 Feb 2005)

haha i dare ya to not wear your units PT while on PT, but here in the world of the infantry, the RSM would be all over you in a heart beat , but not before the sect comd's and WO's get to you first!


----------



## poko (17 Feb 2005)

Well iam not that stupid to not wear it. But when we did basic we where issue pt kit and that should be the only pt kit we should be waering if not issue a initial one. It the same thing as if they told you when it was time to switch from old greed to cadpat you had to buy your own combat. Because it is work related they should be providing it.


----------



## bluehaven (17 Feb 2005)

Pt gear is considered Optional equipment in our dress regs. This would be granted by a branch or unit as an identifier. Technically you are not allowed to be made to buy it and the money to buy it can NOT come from public funds. This leaves your Kit Shop to pay the tab. If you are in long enough you know full well which way the money goes when it comes to a kit shop. 
Until you become a CO or someone with enough influence you'll have to grin and bare it.


----------



## Franko (17 Feb 2005)

It's in your best interest to go and buy your PT gear and get it over and done with.....

...or deal with Snr NCOs and Officers who will ask ad nauseum until the cows come home.

Besides...have some pride in your unit and support your kit shop.

Regards

BTW...the RCD do not have an initial issue either, we spring for it ourself.


----------



## big bad john (17 Feb 2005)

Franko said:
			
		

> It's in your best interest to go and buy your PT gear and get it over and done with.....
> 
> ...or deal with Snr NCOs and Officers who will ask ad nauseum until the cows come home.
> 
> ...



When I joined the Marines, the first week we had a "Cash Pay Parade".  We were all given a 50 Pound advance.  Then we were given a list of recommended purchases that we were told were optional.  We were then marched over to the NAAFI where the NAAFI agent accompanied by the CTCRM RSM took 49 pounds of the advance and handed us each sacks of the recommended purchase items.  No one thought or had the courage or stupidity to tell the RSM that they didn't want the items.  Among the items were CTCRM PT kit.  It still works that way.


----------



## dutchie (17 Feb 2005)

poko said:
			
		

> Well iam not that stupid to not wear it. But when we did basic we where issue pt kit and that should be the only pt kit we should be waering if not issue a initial one. It the same thing as if they told you when it was time to switch from old greed to cadpat you had to buy your own combat. Because it is work related they should be providing it.



What about Mess dues? What about PT runners? Do you wear those grey cripplers, or do you have a good pair of Nikes? What about a watch? If you think PT kit is a cost you don't want to incur, wait till you're a Sgt and you have to buy Mess Kit. 

If you refuse to buy PT kit, it's entirely possible your entire Section/Platoon/Coy/Unit will be required to wear what YOU wear, which I suspect would be grey PT shorts, wool socks (too stubborn to buy white ones), issue PT shirt, and the afore-mentioned 'grey cripplers'. If you don't know what they are, keep whining and that's all you be allowed to wear on PT.


----------



## silentbutdeadly (17 Feb 2005)

one thing i realize in the infantry is that if you want comfort you might actually have to pay for it! in regards to  the "nike running shoes"


----------



## MikeM (17 Feb 2005)

Sounds to me like you're cheap, and expect everything in life to be given to you free of charge.  :


----------



## GerryCan (17 Feb 2005)

Franko said it best:

Have some pride in your unit and support your kitshop.

Thats a much better alternative to wearing the original issued PT gear...ugh.


----------



## pbi (17 Feb 2005)

poko: This isn't a "job", so stop talking like you belong to a union. Pride in your unit is important, and things like t-shirts, ball caps, and unit PT gear are are a way of showing pride and identity. Get with it.

Oh, and just BTW, what does your motto mean:



> When you kill for money there are no rules



Can you explain why you would post that? Just a joke, right?

Cheers


----------



## MikeM (18 Feb 2005)

He probably thought it sounded cool.. :


----------



## SHARP WO (18 Feb 2005)

Well, if your making the young soldiers by PT gear, you had might as well sell them everything else under sun. We could always back to the old system circa 1800's, eg., boot polish for the year, and drain the pockets of young soldiers forcing them to take on secondary jobs working for pizza delivery.

I beleive that the young soldiers do not need regimental PT gear, it is a nice to have for say MCpl and above and you do need pride in your regiment, but that is brought through by excellence in service. Unless, the unit pays for the gear themselves.



SHARP WO


----------



## George Wallace (18 Feb 2005)

SHARP WO said:
			
		

> Well, if your making the young soldiers by PT gear, you had might as well sell them everything else under sun. We could always back to the old system circa 1800's, eg., boot polish for the year, and drain the pockets of young soldiers forcing them to take on secondary jobs working for pizza delivery.
> 
> I beleive that the young soldiers do not need regimental PT gear, it is a nice to have for say MCpl and above and you do need pride in your regiment, but that is brought through by excellence in service. Unless, the unit pays for the gear themselves.
> 
> ...



Not very sharp for a WO to be saying trash like this.  Besides, Poko, you are given a Clothing Upkeep Allowance every month and it is Tax Free.  It is for clothing purchases and the upkeep of your clothing.......not an extra slush fund to buy beer with (or anything else). 

GW


----------



## big bad john (18 Feb 2005)

It shows that you have pride in your unit when you extend yourself to purchase PT kit.  Being a soldier is not a 9 - 5 job, it is a way of life for special people.  People would extend themselves by going into harms way.  It is  _*especially*_ for young soldiers, that is the Privates.  Your unit is your family.


----------



## Spring_bok (18 Feb 2005)

Is 8 bucks too much to spend for a T-shirt?   That is all that is mandatory in the RCD   It will last you for years.   The other kit like a shell jacket and wind pants are nice but not mandatory, however they are alot more expensive at a sporting goods store and Athletes world is never going to share its profits with you at a dinner or a sports day so why give them the money.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

Well there was my old T-Shirt.
I got kicked out of Scouts for eating brownies.


----------



## Spr.Earl (18 Feb 2005)

big bad john said:
			
		

> It shows that you have pride in your unit when you extend yourself to purchase PT kit.   Being a soldier is not a 9 - 5 job, it is a way of life for special people.   People would extend themselves by going into harms way.   It is   _*especially*_ for young soldiers, that is the Privates.   Your unit is your family.



Thank you Sir for putting it into plain English. 
Never my flipent remark.  ;D


----------



## SHARP WO (20 Feb 2005)

> Not very sharp for a WO to be saying trash like this.  Besides, Poko, you are given a Clothing Upkeep Allowance every month and it is Tax Free.  It is for clothing purchases and the upkeep of your clothing.......not an extra slush fund to buy beer with (or anything else).



I guess your comment only applies to the Reg force, we in the Reserves do not get a clothing allowance. I didn't see any specific reference in the posts thus far stating this was just a Regular type issue.

Awww, the joys of being in the regular force and having a clothing allowance.

Sharp WO


----------



## EODSpr (20 Feb 2005)

My unit does have an initial issue of one Regt PT shirt, for the rest of the kit it is optional but now no one has an excuse for not being in Regt kit for PT and sports events. 

E45

Chimo!


----------



## Yeoman (20 Feb 2005)

GerryCan said:
			
		

> Franko said it best:
> 
> Have some pride in your unit and support your kitshop.
> 
> Thats a much better alternative to wearing the original issued PT gear...ugh.



tuesday morning PT if you're not on advance party lets show up with our grey slacks on! the lady killers! 
Greg


----------



## Bert (20 Feb 2005)

Poko

Its better to ask your chain of command for what PT dress required.  Depending on the unit
and its respective ROs, it could be anything.  

Some units on my base wear their own t-shirts, others its any t-shirt and shorts as
long as it meets the gym's safety/dress regs, or dress as ordered by the WO (usually marches).   
The BMQ issued PT wear is standard kit and should be good to go until you get sorted out.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Feb 2005)

SHARP WO said:
			
		

> I guess your comment only applies to the Reg force, we in the Reserves do not get a clothing allowance. I didn't see any specific reference in the posts thus far stating this was just a Regular type issue.
> 
> Awww, the joys of being in the regular force and having a clothing allowance.
> 
> Sharp WO



You could always transfer to regs.......or get out if you don't like it !


----------



## poko (22 Feb 2005)

First of all i like to thank all of you for your answers. I understand unit pride and i do have that pride also that I bought and wear the pt gear of my Unit. 
Now as of  the clothing and upkeep allowance

Clothing Upkeep Allowance. After completion of one year's service, officers and NCM of the Regular Force shall be paid a CUA to enable them to maintain their Permanent Allotment Kit.
ALM-007,CFSS Procedures, Chapter.3, Sec 1, Para 300, Sub- Para-7

An initial free issue of the permanent kit is made to Regular Force personnel on enlistment. After 12 months, a monthly CUA is credited to the individual's pay records for maintenance of permanent kit items. CUA is authorized by Compensation and Benefit Instruction (CBI) 205 .54, Clothing Upkeep Allowance and is applicable to personnel detailed therein.
ALM-007,CFSS  Procedures, Chapter. 3, Sec 2, Para 310, Sub-Para A
That is the only thing your CUD  should be used for!!

 :warstory:


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2005)

Hey Buddy

Thanks for your PM.   If you will note your own quote, the Clothing Upkeep Allowance is for the upkeep of your clothing.   AS I SAID, 


> you are given a Clothing Upkeep Allowance every month and it is Tax Free.   It is for clothing purchases and the upkeep of your clothing.......not an extra slush fund to buy beer with (or anything else).





You were issued PT Gear at Recruit School, now you have to buy it.  As the PT Gear in Recruit School is for the Recruit School or Generic, your new unit may want you buying their PT Gear. Clothing Up Keep Allowance is for the purchase and upkeep of your uniforms.   PT Kit can be considered a uniform dress.   So CYA and buy your units kit.   Just as you quote in your post.

GW 








			
				poko said:
			
		

> First of all i like to thank all of you for your answers. I understand unit pride and i do have that pride also that I bought and wear the pt gear of my Unit.
> Now as of the clothing and upkeep allowance
> 
> Clothing Upkeep Allowance. After completion of one year's service, officers and NCM of the Regular Force shall be paid a CUA to enable them to maintain their Permanent Allotment Kit.
> ...


----------

